# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  K1a1b1a from Spain/France

## Mmiikkii

https://haplotree.info/maps/ancient_...1&ybp=500000,0

The oldest samples of the precurssor haplogroup of Askhenazis are from Neolithic France and Bronze/Iron Ages Spain.

----------

